# PM on Facebook "Got any antiques?"



## debodun (Apr 17, 2021)

I received a PM on Facebook from an man saying he saw one of my ads and asked if I had any antiques. Now "antiques" covers a wide range of merchandise. I replied if he could be more specific as to the type of antiques he wanted. I have yet to hear back.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 17, 2021)

debodun said:


> I received a PM on Facebook from an man saying he saw one of my ads and asked if I had any antiques. Now "antiques" covers a wide range of merchandise. I replied if he could be more specific as to the type of antiques he wanted. I have yet to hear back.


I would have said: Got any money?


----------



## RiverM55 (Apr 17, 2021)

I would watch yourself there miss debodun. Might be someone lookin to rob ya.


----------

